# Badge of honor: who has the lowest rating



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

All the time here I see people bragging about their 4.91 rating. I would like to see who here has the bragging rights of having the lowest rating. Anyone have a rating lower than 4.75?


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

No screen shot,but was around 3.4 with Lyft for several months when it first started up in my city. A good week would bump me up to 3.6 or so before dropping me back down again. Guessing Lyft was new and desperate for drivers at the time so kept me on regardless. Currently sit at 4.8. 4.87 with Uber after 2 plus years.


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

I am at 4.81 now. I suppose I get lots of retaliation ratings. I don't care, I'm going to keep on rating honestly.


----------



## Rockocubs (Jul 31, 2017)

4.83 now wast at 4.63 in my 1st month.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Is 4.8 actually considered bad?


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

4.80 -4.85. I was only 5 for a couple of days at the begininf. Then it started to go downhill. But settled after 4.8.


----------



## Drew1986 (Feb 6, 2017)

4.74


----------



## Uberglenn (Jan 18, 2017)

I'm sitting at a 4.57 now at one time I was at a 4.38. rating is a mess


----------



## howick1966 (Sep 10, 2017)

4.86 on uber 4.63 lyft


----------



## moJohoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

howick1966 said:


> 4.86 on uber 4.63 lyft


Low rating from Lyft passengers is because of quality of pax . The worse they are the lower the rating you'll end up with . Passengers are so bad Lyft won't even display the passenger's rating in my County .


----------



## RangerBella (Nov 29, 2017)

4.84 after 1 year


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

4.59 here.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uberingdude said:


> All the time here I see people bragging about their 4.91 rating. I would like to see who here has the bragging rights of having the lowest rating. Anyone have a rating lower than 4.75?


Anyone who drives drunks.
Nights.
Students.
Drunk students at night . . .


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Anyone who drives drunks.
> Nights.
> Students.
> Drunk students at night . . .


I do,and I don't care what they do in my car as long as it's clean


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Jufkii said:


> No screen shot,but was around 3.4 with Lyft for several months when it first started up in my city. A good week would bump me up to 3.6 or so before dropping me back down again. Guessing Lyft was new and desperate for drivers at the time so kept me on regardless. Currently sit at 4.8. 4.87 with Uber after 2 plus years.


I have a 5 with Lyft !

Main reason i havent taken my 1st trip in over 8 months.

Dont want to ruin my record . . .


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> I have a 5 with Lyft !
> 
> Remember. Pizza Hut doesn't have a tip option for their drivers. Lyft does. Never mind. Pizza doesn't need one.


----------

